# where did all the wool covers go??



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

im a huge fan of lambs wool roller covers.. i have had the same 2 for what seems like years.. i need to replace them and i cant find new sleeves anywhere.. 

what happened to them? anyone know a place i can order a dozen or so 18 and 9's?

thanks!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

You don't live anywhere near a paint store?


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

i live near plenty of paint stores.. SWP, ICI, Ben Moore, no one carries them anymore.. 

my last resort is to go to the Wooster factory and see if i can buy any there..


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

sw should be ble to order them for you, my sw store has them


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

You need to look in the paint brush, roller sleeve section.

Most painters I know use them. I would think all paint stores carry them. I


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

really, i have been looking i even ask the sales counter.. they shrug and say.. no one buys them.. or.. we only carry the blended now.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

scholarlypainting said:


> really, i have been looking i even ask the sales counter.. they shrug and say.. no one buys them.. or.. we only carry the blended now.


You need to ask for the local rep


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> You need to look in the paint brush, roller sleeve section.


No Duh! Where else would he look for roller covers? In the produce section?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

timhag said:


> No Duh! Where else would he look for roller covers? In the produce section?


That was sarcasm brother. Hope this isn't your brightist day!:jester:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> That was sarcasm brother. Hope this isn't your brightist day!:jester:


Now you're trying to switch it up. You realized how dumb you were when you saw my post. Oh, it's spelled brightest not brightist. :thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

timhag said:


> Now you're trying to switch it up. You realized how dumb you were when you saw my post. Oh, it's spelled brightest not brightist. :thumbsup:


:glareammmm!!!!!
:shifty:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> :glareammmm!!!!!
> :shifty:


 I knew you would see it my way.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

scholarlypainting said:


> really, i have been looking i even ask the sales counter.. they shrug and say.. no one buys them.. or.. we only carry the blended now.


buy them online...


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

I find them at Benny Moore. But my paint store out in podunk-ville says that no one buys them. I told him he only sells to cheap painters that let HO spec their materials. And provide them. He was like, huh, yah your right. Its different here where people have at least enough money to respect their property and not let it look like crap.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Don't know why you could not just look it up but here you go.

http://www.thepaintstore.com/Wooster_Lambswool_100_p/r291.htm


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

wow thanks chrisn

i was looking on the name brand websites.. 

derrrr...


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

You're welcome.


----------



## mattrecov (Jun 7, 2008)

i used to always use lambswool covers but I have recently converted to the purdy colossus covers.....love em! and cheap (well cheapish anyways compared to lambswool) they dont get ripped apart quite as fast as lambswool on roughsawn


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

i ordered a bunch off thepaintstore.com and i got a free t-shirt!

ill check out the colossus, thanks for the tip!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

scholarlypainting said:


> i ordered a bunch off thepaintstore.com and i got a free t-shirt!


:thumbsup:


----------



## alpinecrick (May 11, 2007)

scholarlypainting said:


> i live near plenty of paint stores.. SWP, ICI, Ben Moore, no one carries them anymore..
> 
> my last resort is to go to the Wooster factory and see if i can buy any there..


 
I've never been in a professional paint store that didn't have at least a couple sizes of wool covers........

Sherwin-Williams carries them in all of their stores around here--I just bought a couple a few weeks ago.


Casey


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

The wooster Polar Bear has a similar action to wool. They hold a lot of paint and clean up easy. I think they may leave a smoother finish than wool. they seem to minimize roller lines better than typical synthetic naps.


----------

